

To all the startups who just applied to Y Combinator   - Chamberlin

You may have seen this presentation before, or not. Either way it's worth watching. The last couple minutes especially.<p>http://techcrunch.com/2009/10/08/startups-101-the-complete-mint-presentation/<p>If you have a great team behind you, going solo for the time being, concept stage or beta, demo or napkin, funded or poor, at the lowest level we are the same. As Gene Wilder once said, "We are the music makers and we are the dreamers of dreams."<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pwvB4_Te8A
======
david927
We are the music makers,

And we are the dreamers of dreams,

Wandering by lone sea-breakers,

And sitting by desolate streams;

World-losers and world-forsakers,

On whom the pale moon gleams:

Yet we are the movers and shakers

Of the world for ever, it seems.

\- Arthur O'Shaughnessy

~~~
Chamberlin
Luv It!

------
swombat
Umm, ok. I'm not quite sure why it's necessary to post that video again. Are
you suggesting it should be reposted for inspiration every time there's a YC
round closing? How did you decide on this specific video out of the hundreds
of inspirational start-up videos around the web? Why is this one better? Is it
due to your personal tastes, perspectives, etc, or to some objective
evaluation?

Why not repost all of pg's essays too, just in case it can help some
applicants? We could fill the front page with just that sort of info. Wouldn't
that be cool? It would help all the start-ups, funded or poor, concept stage
or beta, etc.

Maybe I'm just being a tad grumpy, but I don't see why you post this as an
unlinked post, but actually have a link inside. Why not just post the link
itself and let that fight to the top if it's worth seeing again?

~~~
sharan
All valid points, but why the harsh overtones?

HN is an efficient system where value to individual users is rewarded by the
points. If it's not up to snuff, the points indicate that.

To use your same logic, this makes your entire rant quite redundant.

If it isn't for you can I interest you in the 30 other stories on the same
page?

~~~
bhousel
I don't think swombat needs an explanation of how HN works.

------
NIL8
After all these years of reading and watching start-up stuff, I've never seen
this one. Thanks.

~~~
Chamberlin
You're welcome.

